# connecter Ipod nano à un videoprojecteur



## imiky (20 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de connecter un Ipod nano à un vidéo-projecteur numérique?

A+


----------



## Gwen (20 Août 2009)

Oui, sans problèmes. il suffit d'avoir le câble qui va bien en fonction de ton iPod et de ton vidéoprojecteur. Tu trouve ça sur le site d'Apple ou en boutique.

Tu as même un dock très simple qui permet de bien placer l'appareil et de faciliter la tache.


----------



## imiky (20 Août 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, sans problèmes. il suffit d'avoir le câble qui va bien en fonction de ton iPod et de ton vidéoprojecteur. Tu trouve ça sur le site d'Apple ou en boutique.
> 
> Tu as même un dock très simple qui permet de bien placer l'appareil et de faciliter la tache.



Merci pour la rapidité de ta réponse.

A+


----------

